# Woher krieg ich Assembler Programmierinfos



## T0ast3r (20. Januar 2005)

*Wo kann ich Assembler lernen?*

Wo bekommt ich assembler Fähigkeiten Kennt ihr da einen Link oder so?
Ich würde mich ur freuen, wenn mire jemand etwas gibt.

Ps: Datei würde es auch tun


----------



## Tobias K. (20. Januar 2005)

moin


Du könntest mal die Suchfunktion des Boards benutzen.
Die Frage wurde hier schon sehr oft gestellt!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

